# When to rack



## chris400 (Mar 4, 2014)

At what SG should i rack my skeeter pee to a carboy im sittin at 1.030 right now ....my only chance to rack it will be thursday night as i only get one night a week off work ....if its at 1.020 or less will it hurt to rack it then

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Droc (Mar 4, 2014)

I've racked a couple different wines off around 1.020. Just make sure it's sealed well and you have the bubbler on it. It should keep fermenting, just at a slower rate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## chris400 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## chris400 (Mar 4, 2014)

I racked my other like this at 1.020 but i didnt know if ited hurt skeeter pee to do it like that.......do i add my sparkloid then as well

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Droc (Mar 4, 2014)

When I do it I normally let it go as dry as I can in the secondary, then rack it and add my clearing agents after degassing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 4, 2014)

chris400 said:


> I racked my other like this at 1.020 but i didnt know if ited hurt skeeter pee to do it like that.......do i add my sparkloid then as well
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app



rack to dry before adding sparkloid


----------



## chris400 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok thanks guys

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## chris400 (Mar 6, 2014)

Gonna rack it over tonight it will have a SG below 1.010 when i rack anything special i need to do

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Scott (Mar 7, 2014)

Just put an airlock on it until completely done, sit back and relax. Or get another one started!!


----------



## chris400 (Mar 7, 2014)

Racked over to my plastic carboy last night(dont really like them but its all i had) and put my extra in my other bottles for top up later...seems good but still not the smoothest flavor ...looks like ill have about 10% abv if all holds well the sg at racking was 1.005 ....what i put in bottles for top up was already dropping lees this morning pretty good

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------

